# Die Polen Klauen immer dreister



## DER SCHWERE (18 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2012)

Kaum gestohlen, schon in Polen


----------



## Infinity (18 Dez. 2012)

Das erinnert mich an die Mafia-Folge bei den Simpsons
(wer die Szene nicht kennt: bei youtube nach "simpsons truck-truck-truck" suchen)

"Wo hast du das Schiff her?" - "Das ist runtergefallen von einem Schiff, so einem Schiff-Schiff"...


----------



## wiesel (19 Dez. 2012)

Super Post. :thx: :WOW: :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (19 Dez. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Kaum gestohlen, schon in Polen



Gut, den kannte ich noch nicht:thumbup:


----------



## Ludger77 (20 Dez. 2012)

Bin ja total erschüttert!
... und Morgen der Weltuntergang, auch schon geklaut!


----------

